# Teri Hatcher + Eva Longoria + Swoosie Kurtz - Desperate Housewives 5x17 HD klissing girls



## plume (4 Mai 2009)

Swoosie Kurtz kissing Teri Hatcher.
And Eva Longoria kissing Teri Hatcher.















http://rapidshare.com/files/2289941...rtz_-_Desperate_Housewives_5x17_plume1069.avi
xvid, 1280x720, 00:00:35 16mb















http://rapidshare.com/files/2289941...ria_-_Desperate_Housewives_5x17_plume1070.avi
xvid, 1280x720, 00:00:26 12mb


----------



## weidi (7 Juni 2011)

Wer kann`s der Dame verübeln...?


----------

